# Finally got one!



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally, my first 1911!! Just traded for a Springfield 1911 mil spec with a parkerized finish. Can't wait to get it to the range and blast away.

What can you all tell me about this. I do have one question so far. Is this thing SS under the parkerized finish??

My first steps are some nice grips and ambie safety.

I will post when I get to my camera at work tomorrow.

:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Pictures as promised. Nothing fancy though.




























BTW, I traded my G26 for this to another member here, knoxrocks222. I am happy with the trade and hope he is too. Thanks Knox.:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I want to say it's stainless underneath, but it might be carbon steel.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I want to say it's stainless underneath, but it might be carbon steel.


Just got off the phone with Penny at Springfield and she said it is carbon steel

BTW, Penny was very pleasant to talk to and was very helpful. I didn't even stay on hold, went right through.

How difficult is it to change the hammer, trigger and safety? The safety is a must for this lefty.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dosborn said:


> Just got off the phone with Penny at Springfield and she said it is carbon steel
> 
> BTW, Penny was very pleasant to talk to and was very helpful. I didn't even stay on hold, went right through.
> 
> How difficult is it to change the hammer, trigger and safety? The safety is a must for this lefty.


All may require fitting. I think Wilson sells matched hammer and sear sets so you can be sure that they mate correctly. The safety may require fitting, OR you can try and find a right side only safety and alter the existing safety to mate to the lever. FWIW I slapped a Para safety on a friends MILSPEC and it went right in with no fitting required, you can order that part from Brownells. The trigger should be easier with little to no fitting required pending on what you buy.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice choice..Congratulations on the new gun.I don't have a 1911 yet..But one day..


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

and you haven't shot it yet?!... that's dysfunctional.

Congrats my friend! and the best of luck with it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> and you haven't shot it yet?!... that's dysfunctional.


I know, it's sad. The nearest range is 40 minutes away and working 8-5 makes it a challenge. Rain or shine, it will get some attention this weekend.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

You just bought a sweet 1911 - that is a pretty gun

Here's a picture of mine:










Welcome to the 1911 club!

It's a great habit to have.

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

dosborn said:


> ....The nearest range is 40 minutes away...


Looks like you're gonna have to arch them!... and don't forget to account for windage:mrgreen:


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Triggers, safeties worth putting in will most always require some fitting. Sometimes you can get a safety to drop in but it's not all that common. Triggers it will depend. It's not all that hard to do in a 1911 but you might want to do a little reading on it before you try it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Put about 150 rounds through it today, sweeeeet!!

Shooting a little to the right but I think it's just me. Kept a 4" group at 7 yards other than a few strays with the last 21 rounds. I shot better with it than any other gun I have, out of the box. Very impressed. It has made itself worthy of the night stand. Now I need night sights.:mrgreen:


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

Congrats! Shoot often, take your time while learning and keep it lubed. I like the Mil-Spec version far more than the "GI" version.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

nice man, i told ya she was smooth shootin hahaha i guess that full synthetic 10w-30 i put on there worked out lol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 dosborn good for you.

Night Sights or you might consider a Crimson Laser Grip - they work great.

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

knoxrocks222 said:


> nice man, i told ya she was smooth shootin hahaha i guess that full synthetic 10w-30 i put on there worked out lol


Actually, I removed the oil. Not that there is anything wrong with 10-30, I just field strip and clean any new/used gun I purchase. Grease has been my favorite for lubing the slide so that's what I used. Either way I am very happy with the gun and the trade.

On another note, I still have some time and money (ammo) ahead of me before I feel good about my shots. I will post a pic of my target when I get to my camera at work. I noticed with range ammo I am hitting to the right but with WIN Rangers (7 shots) I was staying within 1 1/2" of center but consistantly on all sides of the bullseye. What can you guys tell me about this issue? Left handed by the way.

I had one problem during my range trip. Fiocchi JHP would not run. It was lacking about 1/16" of going into battery. Then had to jerk the slide like hell to get them out. They do look a little oversized.


----------



## nobodyliesto45 (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats on getting a Springer! Mil Specs are aewsome for starter custom jobs good luck and shoot the hell out of it!


----------

